# honey/bee related



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Try these website. They might help.

http://www.glorybee.com/glorybee/Index.html
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/
http://www.betterbee.com/

Betterbee and Brushy Mountain are closer to you or should I say, they are on the east coast, but Glorybee has some nice stuff as well, but they are on the west coast.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Beeswax candles always seem to go right along with honey sales. Don't forget honey straws and honey filled candy - those are big sellers with kids.

You might want to look at Beehive Botanicals too.
http://www.beehivebotanicals.net/

Are you allowed to sell commercially produced items at your farmers markets? Here, you can only sell stuff produced within 20-25 miles of the market. (and they prefer you to be the original producer)


----------



## bkmuir (Sep 24, 2010)

If you are looking for non-food items, you might want to look at print on demand products (small quantities of apparel, cards, stickers, keychains, etc.).

I have a few bee/honey related items in my store (see signature link)
You might also find items with other shopkeepers here

Also, I am starting a blog related to promotional items that you are welcome to join. Bee Keeper Merchandise


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Along with my honey and comb honey, I also sell several lines of "varietal" honey--honey I segregate because it has unique qualities from farms with speciality crops. I market it seperately. I offer free tasting samples (see that thread on tasting spoons). The display brings in a lot of potential customers who ask, "Why is this honey so much darker than this other honey?"

I also make a honey and beewax soap. The display of soap causes a lot of people to stop and ask, "What's this, cheese?" Never mind the big sign that says, "Homemade Lye Soap."

I am continually asked for sorghum and maple syrup. I wish I had time to pursue this.

Our state association published a cook book, of which I only sell a few. But the display catches the eye of the potential customer and causes them to stop and inquire.

I also went to ebay and searched for "honey nut cheerios." I found a bobble-head honey bee that decorates my table.

Grant
Jackson, MO http://maxhoney.homestead.com


.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Grant said:


> I am continually asked for sorghum and maple syrup. I wish I had time to pursue this.


Did someone say _Maple?_


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Ever see honey bees attack a ripe patch of sweet sorghum?? Quite a sight! I have often wondered how much pollen they are getting. 
It is very hard work producing sweet sorghum syrup and it is very different than honey, but somehow it seems to complement honey sales in my mind.


----------



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

We sell a bit of honey alongside our maple syrup. We have a much larger line of maple related items than honey related. Looking to add more honey items next summer.


----------



## bkmuir (Sep 24, 2010)

You might want to look at the entries on this blog Bee Keeper Merchandise to get an idea of the many items available related to bees, including labels, t-shirts, mugs, hats, and much more. 
This site links to multiple sellers, gathering bee related items in one spot.

Most of the items listed may be customized and there is no minimum order.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Michael Palmer said:


> Did someone say _Maple?_


Surprisingly, Southeast Missouri produces a lot of maple syrup. It's okay, though nothing compared to the good stuff we produced in Minnesota when I was a kid. I'm sure those producers in the Northeast have an opinion of their product as well!

It's kind of like barbeque. Kansas City thinks their's is best, but St. Louis and Memphis have their own ideas.

I still wish I had more time to do those things.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

